# [OFF] ** Bonnes fêtes à tous ***

## davidou2a

Tout est dans le titre, j'espere que vous passerez tous de bonnes fêtes  :Wink: 

Donc je commence avec un joyeux noêl  :Wink: 

----------

## Pongten

Je profite de ce post pour souhaiter également des très joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année à tous, ainsi qu'un bonne et heureuse année 2007 !

Et ces voeux sont en GPL donc, redistribuables à volonté..  :Smile: 

----------

## Delvin

je m'empresse de copier tes voeux pongten et j'y ajoute une grosse bise à tous

----------

## davidou2a

strcpy(voeux," bonne année aussi ^^");

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

echo "Joyeuses fêtes à tous" >> forums

----------

## Tuxicomane

Joyeuses fenêtres à tous !   :Twisted Evil: 

Non pardon, je sors là, le café m'est monté à la tête   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

----------

## Darkael

Chouette, le thread postcount++ annuel.

Bonnes fêtes à tous!

Je vous laisse, je dois aller montrer à mes "proches" que je suis vivant et que je suis pas allergique à la lumière du soleil.

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> Je vous laisse, je dois aller montrer à mes "proches" que je suis vivant et que je suis pas allergique à la lumière du soleil.

 

Moi là officiellement "je tiens compagnie au chat"...   :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

 *Pongten wrote:*   

> Je profite de ce post pour souhaiter également des très joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année à tous, ainsi qu'un bonne et heureuse année 2007 !
> 
> Et ces voeux sont en GPL donc, redistribuables à volonté.. 

 

S'ils sont en gpl alors : Je profite de ce post pour souhaiter également des très joyeuses fêtes de fin d'année à tous, ainsi qu'un bonne et heureuse année 2007 !  :Wink: 

Tout y est dit et bien dit alors pourquoi se casser la tête   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

De bonnes fêtes à tous   :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Bon j'ai cherché une manière geek de le dire, mais je suis à cours d'idée, alors bah tout simplement bonnes fêtes à tous !!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

```
echo "Joyeuses fêtes à tous" >> forums
```

```
cat ~/cadeaux

Je suis TONTON !! :D
```

----------

## Temet

Je vous souhaite également de bonnes fêtes et vous remercie tous pour l'aide que vous m'avez apportée ou avez apportée aux autres  :Wink: 

Un merci spécial à kwenspc qui m'a bien aidé au début de mon inscription  :Wink: 

----------

## kaworu

plop, bonnes fêtes à tous !

----------

## kopp

Bon, c'est le moment de ne pas être tros geek !

Joyeux Noël à tous !

Mangez bien, passez du bons temps avec vos familles et soyez gâtés !

----------

## E11

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Bon, c'est le moment de ne pas être tros geek !

 

Oh je ne connais pas ce mot tient "tros", c'est une abréviation de "trop gros" ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Scullder

Bonnes fêtes à vous

----------

## kopp

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   Bon, c'est le moment de ne pas être tros geek ! 
> 
> Oh je ne connais pas ce mot tient "tros", c'est une abréviation de "trop gros" ?  

 

Et pourtant, je me suis relu...

je crois que le repas a été trop arrosé... j'aurais pas du terminer à la goutte :p

----------

## sireyessire

Yep Joyeux Noël à tous!

----------

## bivittatus

Un excellent Noël à tous!!! J'espère que vous avez tous été gâtés, mais surtout que vos enfants en ont pris plein les yeux!!!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## SanKuKai

Joyeuses fêtes ! Amusez vous bien et faites vous bien péter le bide !  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## PierreAd

Joyeuses fêtes à tous, j'espère que Noël s'est bien passé pour vous aussi et que vous avez eu tout plein de cadeaux de geeks ^_^

----------

## Enlight

Joyeux Noël \o/

----------

## PabOu

Oui et puis HAPPY BIRTHDAY aussi !!!

Quoi comment ça ? quelqu'un me souffle dans l'oreille que c'est pas le sujet ? On s'en fout, c'est la fête, on me pardonnera bien d'être à côté de la plaque ;-)

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

```

#include <stdio.h>

int main(void)

{

      while(1)

       {

         printf("JOYEUX NOËL A TOUS !!\n");

       }

}

```

Voici quelque chose d'un peut plus geekizé   :Laughing: 

Joyeux noël à tous  :Wink: 

----------

## idodesuke

Joyeux Noël HOHOHO

hum, tiens on est le 26   :Embarassed: 

----------

## raynox

Et une petite en web   :Razz:  :

```
<?php

function bonne_fete($qui) {

  if($qui=='microsoft')

     echo 'Fuck off';

  else

     while(true) { 'Bonne f&ecirc;te &agrave; '.$qui.'<br />'; }

}

echo '<form action="'.$_SERVER['PHP_SELF'].'">

<label>Je suis : <input type="text" name="qui" /></label>

<input type="submit" value="Bonne f&ecirc;te !" />

</form>';

if(!empty($_POST['qui']))

    bonne_fete($_POST['qui']);

?>
```

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Merde je suis à la bourre   :Wink: 

Et bien Noyeux Joël à tous et bonne mise de tête à l'envers pour le 31/1   :Laughing: 

----------

## _Seth_

Effectivement ! Bonne fête à tous ! A singulier, car il n'en reste plus qu'une, je suis encore à la bourre.

----------

## truz

Allez, allez, il n'est jamais trop tard : Joyeux Noël à tous !

----------

## pititjo

Zut j'ai raté Noël. Pas grave : il me reste la nouvelle année !

Bonne fête   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Bon, le gars pas à la bourre... Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année !!

----------

## _Seth_

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Bon, le gars pas à la bourre... Joyeux Noël et Bonne Année !!

 

pour la bonne année, c'est même en avance  :Wink:  Enfin, je crois, si on ne m'a pas menti et que mon ntpdate fonctionne bien !

----------

## Jacqueline

Ouf ma conection Internet est reviendue ! ( bah comme ça j'ai eu le temps de lire de la doc papier ! et de faire mumuse  avec la console  au point que j'ai la flemme d'ouvrir des fenêtres....   :Very Happy:  )

Alors " bonne fête de fin d'année  à tous ! "

Jacqueline

----------

## PabOu

À tous, un chouette réveillon pour fêter une année, qui j'espère, sera prospère pour vous, pour moi et pour Gentoo ;-)

----------

## GaMeS

Joyeux fêtes à vous aussi et n'oubliez pas d'update  :Very Happy: 

```

root@geekb0x #emerge --sync

root@geekb0x #emerge -uDva world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U] system-extra/year-2007 [2006] USE="+alcool +vomitif -mal_de_crane (-static%)" 10 L of wine 

Total size of downloads: 10 L of wine

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] YES

```

----------

## kernelsensei

Bonne année et bonne santé !

----------

## Enlight

Yup! Bonne année à toi et aux autre forumeurs!

----------

## zyprexa

Bonne et heureuse à tous, que l'année à venir soit riche en drivers libres !   :Razz: 

----------

## titoucha

Bonne année à tous

----------

## Temet

Pourquoi je dors toujours mal quand j'ai trop bu????

Euh pardon, Bonne Année!!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonne année à tous  :Laughing: 

----------

## topgun

Bonne et heureuse année à tous   :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

----------

## Rewolution

Bon ben Bonne année !  :Wink: 

----------

## nico_calais

Bonne année ! et première aspirine de l'année pour moi...Ouch   :Very Happy: 

----------

## truz

Bonne année à tous !   :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Bonne année 2007 à tous  :Smile: 

----------

## theniaky

Joyeuses fêtes à tous !   :Razz: 

----------

## idodesuke

Bonne Année à tous!   :Wink: 

----------

## Delvin

Bonne année 2007 à tous

----------

## kwenspc

ouais bonne année les gens!

Fin va falloir cuver d'abord. Ouch la tête...

----------

## blasserre

bonne année les petits loups   :Very Happy: 

----------

## E11

Bonne année  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

ouaip, BA à tous:)

----------

## Poch

Ça manque d'originalité mais bon... Bonne année à tous.

----------

## Bapt

Bonne année à tous  :Wink: 

----------

## Tuxicomane

Bon beh bonne année tout le monde !   :Very Happy: 

Edit : oh, mais je suis plus un noob (hop encore un pretexte pour ouvrir une bouteille de champagne ^^ )

----------

## chipsterjulien

Bonne année et meilleurs voeux pour 2007 ^^

----------

## Jacqueline

Bonne année 2007 à toos  :Wink: 

 Jacqueline.

----------

## DidgeriDude

Bonne année à vous tous !

----------

## kopp

Bonne année 2007 les gens !

Et bonne santé aussi !

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bonne année à vous tous !!

----------

## OuinPis

bonne année a tous et une bonne année productive a Gentoo  :Smile: 

----------

## amara

Bonne fête et bonne Année, bonne santé et tous mes meilleurs a tous les membres de ce forum, qui apporte toujours réponses à nos questions.

Merci

----------

## Magic Banana

Tanti Auguri!

----------

## _Seth_

Bonne année ! Ca fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a toujours autant de monde sur ce forum  :Wink: 

En espérant que l'année 2007 sera pleine de bonnes nouvelles pour le logiciel libre et de nouveaux projets intéressants.

----------

## CryoGen

Bonne année et meilleurs voeux  :Smile:  Longue vie à Tux  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

Bonne et heureuse année à toutes et à tous !!   :Very Happy: 

J'espère que le "papa noël" a été généreux avec vous (et pas qu'en bibinne   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

@Micktux : Félicitations le tonton !

Enjoy !

----------

## Mickael

Bonne et heureuse année à toutes et à tous !!  :Very Happy: 

@yoyo : merci

----------

## Scullder

Bonne année, joyeux use flag, heureux ebuild toussa toussa  :Smile: 

----------

